# Best Digital Camera for Beginners????



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Something with good Macros , Decent size LCD screen, 1.8 is average
I believe.. Real user friendly.. Batteries- life expectancy....
Min. 3.1 MP..

Around $300- 350.00...............

Good online Store???????

Any info. would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

markstr,

Would you be interested in used camera ?.

I purchased Nikon D70 ($1200) recently and looking to sell my Canon G2 4.1MP for about the price you are willing to spend. I will also include macro step up rings.

You can see my work on www.greenstouch.com

Most of those pictures are taken with Canon since I didn't get the chance to upload any Nikon images.

Let me know if you are interested (email: jayluto at hotmail dot com)

Here is general review on the camera
http://www.steves-digicams.com/2001_reviews/g2.html

Here is macro shot taken with this camera


----------

